# The attic ghetto set up



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been kicked out of the kitchen due to lack of space. And thus I have set up in the damn attic...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Limitless opportunities for expansion as well - Top work!


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Like it proper little man cave


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Easy to plumb into a massive water tank!

Cold though I guess?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

That's a bit harsh to be banished forth with to the attic! How do you wash up, do you have hot/cold running water?


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

there's a lesson there somewhere!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Soll said:


> That's a bit harsh to be banished forth with to the attic! How do you wash up, do you have hot/cold running water?


I wouldn't wash up - I'd throw my used cups at the missus as she walked under the loft hatch!

How very dare she


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Bigpikle said:


> there's a lesson there somewhere!


Aye....I'd take it as an invitation to contract a divorce lawyer...









That'll be a nightmare in summertime. Even on overcast days attics can be like a blooming oven.

Empty the knock box into the hot water header tank.....a nice coffee shower will result.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Tell all the family if they want coffee to come and collect from YOUR coffee counter. Could prove interesting.

Ian


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm all for man-caves, and you now appear to have carte blanche to create your own most awesome example, but nonetheless, that seems like coffee prejudice to me. I think you should commandeer the fridge and kettle too, so that everyone may experience "equal opportunities" to consume their beverage of choice with the same degree of banishment!

If you take your stereo gear up there as well, you could stay up there, although you may end up being nicknamed Boo Radley*

*(Not the pop group, the character out of To Kill a Mockingbird&#8230


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha! Thanks for the encouragement guys! We have a seriously small house here so it had to happen.

With regards to water, I've bought 20litres of tescos finest ash beck... Wrt a knock box, well, the whole attic is pretty much free game!

I seriously miss my gclassic though. Not a fan of the giada unfortunately.

Any one else got one?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Nice set up but as someone noted it'll be about 40 degrees up there in summer. You'll save electricity at least as the water in the boiler will be half heated up.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice retreat! I sometimes venture to the attic when the in-laws arrive, much rather be up there with the false widows!

id keep an eye on the really cold winter nights as copper piping in your machine with water in might freeze and expand!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

The man cave definition rings true.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

and she can't say anything to me for putting bathroom scales on the counter


----------

